# How To Create A Faux Burl Wood



## michael tust

I was recently cleaning up my Studio and went through some Old Samples I did a while ago. Some Burls can be Very Complex . Posting some Pics of Panels and Jobs I have done in the past , I am Very Appreciative of the Positive Comments I receive. Some people have said.... ( I wish I could do that ! ) Woodgraining is Far from easy, and Even just Straight Grain can be Extremly Complex. 

This Burl Panel is not very involved.....
In Fact.... It is Very Doable.... 

Many people on the forum have asked me if I have any videos out.... Not Yet.

Would anyone be interested in me posting the instructions to do this ?
If so,would you post your Panel?


I can give very understandable instructions 



Michael Tust


----------



## ColorQuest

michael tust said:


> I was recently cleaning up my Studio and went through some Old Samples I did a while ago. Some Burls can be Very Complex . Posting some Pics of Panels and Jobs I have done in the past , I am Very Appreciative of the Positive Comments I receive. Some people have said.... ( I wish I could do that ! ) Woodgraining is Far from easy, and Even just Straight Grain can be Extremly Complex.
> 
> This Burl Panel is not very involved.....
> In Fact.... It is Very Doable....
> 
> Many people on the forum have asked me if I have any videos out.... Not Yet.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in me posting the instructions to do this ?
> If so,would you post your Panel?
> 
> I can give very understandable instructions
> 
> Michael Tust


Michael, 
I have been wanting to start doing more wood graining. I would do a sample panel at my first opportunity. I would be real interested in your personal burl wood recipe. As usual awesome photo.
Thanks buddy,
Jay


----------



## Ultimate

Without a doubt yes. I will make a go of it and post here as well. Are you the one who did the quarter sawn oak doors? The curly maple behind the burl there? That as well.


----------



## michael tust

ColorQuest said:


> Michael,
> I have been wanting to start doing more wood graining. I would do a sample panel at my first opportunity. I would be real interested in your personal burl wood recipe. As usual awesome photo.
> Thanks buddy,
> Jay


Great!

I will also post progresive pictures and explain what and why I am doing at each segment. 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Without a doubt yes. I will make a go of it and post here as well. Are you the one who did the quarter sawn oak doors? The curly maple behind the burl there? That as well.


No, those were not my Doors..... 
The adjacent Wood is Sycamore.....

Believe it or Not.....
The Sycamore is A Lot Tougher then the Burl.....

It is Always Interesting to see the different Panels when complete.


Michael Tust


----------



## Ultimate

I don't believe I have ever worked with sycamore before. I shall google it. :thumbsup: Kind of resembled the curly maple though. So, yea, how about those lessons mister?


----------



## Lambrecht

Any instructional lessons from you would be very welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ultimate

Okay so, Sycamore Maple is the tree I guess? I didn't know that I just referred to it as Maple. I learned me something already. 

It would be good to see how it is done.


----------



## michael tust

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I don't believe I have ever worked with sycamore before. I shall google it. :thumbsup: Kind of resembled the curly maple though. So, yea, how about those lessons mister?


I should be able to get The Show On The Road in a Day or Two..... :thumbup:


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Lambrecht said:


> Any instructional lessons from you would be very welcomed. Thanks in advance.


No Problem,

Some people may have to get a Few Supplies... 

I will also give more then One Glaze Recipe.



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

OK Finally !!

I hope the pictures are decent to view.

Mix 1 part linseed oil to 3 parts turpintine and 5% japan drier... This is your Glaze

Artist Oil Colors are ... Burnt Sienna .. Van **** Brown .. Black .. and Carmine Red...


Step 1 .... Basecoat using a Satin.... or even Eggshell Sheen.. Ben Moore # 125

Step 2 .... With a 2 inch Chip Brush... Mix a touch of the Glaze with the Artist Oil Colors in the order Listed.... Meaning Burnt Sienna ... Van **** the Main Colors... Black... Carmine... Much Less.... You are Looking to Mix a Strong Brown Tone.

Step 3
Brush out in All Directions...
You want to leave Areas that are Darker and Lighter...

Step 4
Now texture the Areas by stippling into the wet Glaze with the chip Brush,Bristles Splayed by your fingers as you work..

Step 5
Soften the Areas using a Badger Brush very carefully not to Blend but to make more subtle. 

Step 6 ( if needed ) ( optional )
Pick up some stronger color with the Chip Brush or the points of a small Sea Sponge and lightly Stipple on the Darker Areas of you Panel. Soften with the Badger.



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Not sure why pics did not upload.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

This Walnut Burl was done using Powdered Pigments and Oil....
Much more difficult then the previous posted Burl.

The Overglaze was a bit Too Oily and did not set up as I wanted.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Other Glaze Options......

Substitute Turpintine with Mineral Spirits....

Purchase Pre Made Glazeing liguid and tint with Cal Tint....

Waterbase..... Modern Masters Tintable Glaze.....

Polyvine Scumble Glaze.....

Sherwin Williams Glaze.....

I prefer Oil for Graining.

Michael Tust


----------



## Roadog

Michael, if you havnt tried the Goldens Proceed, you really should. I was a disbeliever until Marc Potocsky showed me after he was shown by Pierre F. It really has an oil feel about it and the slow drying acrylics colors are great. I still tweek with UTC. I dont think I would ever go back to oil.


----------



## michael tust

Roadog said:


> Michael, if you havnt tried the Goldens Proceed, you really should. I was a disbeliever until Marc Potocsky showed me after he was shown by Pierre F. It really has an oil feel about it and the slow drying acrylics colors are great. I still tweek with UTC. I dont think I would ever go back to oil.


I have not tried that Yet..... Really hard to believe in the Slow drying Acrylics when they usually come up short of the Oils. I always yap about the same old thing, the layers of undergraining that can be acomplished prior to the Oil Overglaze.

I'm sure to try it at some point. When I was trained by Pierre,he was using Oil at that time. And.... I must have a Hundred tubes of Artist Oils here!

Michael Tust


----------



## Roadog

I think Pierre uses mostly Proceed now. As a matter of fact, I think he worked with Golden when it was being developed. It actually can stay open as long as oil and sometimes longer........I have even had to add (about a cup of clear to a gal and a half of glaze) of clear acrylic varnish to help speed it up. It works.


----------



## Ultimate

michael tust said:


> This Walnut Burl was done using Powdered Pigments and Oil....
> Much more difficult then the previous posted Burl.
> 
> The Overglaze was a bit Too Oily and did not set up as I wanted.
> 
> Michael Tust



Those are nice indeed.


----------



## michael tust

Roadog said:


> I think Pierre uses mostly Proceed now. As a matter of fact, I think he worked with Golden when it was being developed. It actually can stay open as long as oil and sometimes longer........I have even had to add (about a cup of clear to a gal and a half of glaze) of clear acrylic varnish to help speed it up. It works.


I have heard good things about Proceed.... And I am sure he uses it as much as possible.. But we will never really know.. As he does sell it on his Website ( if you know what I mean ) .
:whistling2:


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Those are nice indeed.


Thanks....

Any luck with the Burl Yet? 


Michael Tust


----------



## andynjoy99

That looks rad. I am wanting to do this on the dash and window trim of my 1941 Cadillac. any suggestions on the type of paints I should use. Obviously I will need to spray it with an automotive clear coat being for a car and all. I really like that dark rich look. Thanks


----------



## Ultimate

michael tust said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Any luck with the Burl Yet?
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


I don't even know where to start. I'd like to try the walnut burl though... What do I need to give it a whirl?


----------



## michael tust

andynjoy99 said:


> That looks rad. I am wanting to do this on the dash and window trim of my 1941 Cadillac. any suggestions on the type of paints I should use. Obviously I will need to spray it with an automotive clear coat being for a car and all. I really like that dark rich look. Thanks


I have a Book on Graining Dashboards....... I will check it out latter this week.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I don't even know where to start. I'd like to try the walnut burl though... What do I need to give it a whirl?


The Burl that is doable....? Or the Last one here I posted with the Overglaze? 


Michael Tust


----------



## Ultimate

michael tust said:


> The Burl that is doable....? Or the Last one here I posted with the Overglaze?
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


The last two with the overglaze. If I was putting forth the effort, I would prefer to learn to create a look such as those. If I must crawl before I walk I understand.


----------



## michael tust

FatherandSonPainting said:


> The last two with the overglaze. If I was putting forth the effort, I would prefer to learn to create a look such as those. If I must crawl before I walk I understand.


It would be better to start with the first one.... I just showed a fast method to Grain a Burl Wood Look in 1 step..... This can get much more complex if desired..... It can be expanded to 3 steps with much more depth..... I could do that Burl and spend much more time then I did, but It was just a technique to share. Someone would have to post a pic in order to find out how to improve it.

Michael Tust


----------

